# There is a goat in our n'hood that needs a lifestyle upgrade...help!



## Kelly G (Oct 4, 2009)

There is an 80+ year old man living in our neighborhood who has WAY more animals than he can care for...including 8 horses (mini ---> draft), cats, dogs (can't count how many), and one Nubian looking goat.  

Living conditions include - but are not limited to -:
Broken down cars
Broken down R.V.s
Various and sundry washing machines, driers, and dishwashers
trailers
car dollys
scrap metal
random fencing
coils of stacked barbed wire (great for horses AND goats, I'm sure!)

The property does not have running water or electricity...his animals have rain water to drink (collected from the various roofs of the structures all over his property.

Three weeks ago, my husband drove by his property and all the horses and the goat had gotten off the property (the old man had forgotten to close the gate behind himself!)...so my husband and his father helped herd everyone back onto the mans property (he has no halters or lead ropes for them!)

I will try and take a picture/video on my drive by today - my description does not do justice to the poor living conditions for these animals.  Animal has been called MANY times to his place...he now keeps hay in the "barn" just to show animal control that he has food for the when they check (they never seem to notice it's the same hay month after month, I guess).

He leaves for weeks at a time (I found out he travels to another property he has in Michigan) and no one cares for the animals.  This last time I threw hay to the horses and goat over the fence - I felt so bad for them!  

I have three horses of my own, plus five cats, 30 chickens, and a Corgi.  I cannot take on any more horses (we are allowed one per acre)...so we just keep calling AC on him (as do many of the neighbors)...

I have been thinking of offering to buy this goat from him - for the goats sake and my husband and his father fell in love with her the day helped catch her and return her behind the fence.  Evidently, she just leaned against their legs and soaked up every bit of affection that was offered her way.

I don't know how old she is....other than she is full grown.  I don't know anything about goats - except that copper is important supplement and must be provided in an accessable form in order to be utilized by the goat.  That's it.

If - IF I do this...what book would be best as a resource?  What sort of broad spectrum wormer do you recommend for Florida?  Do there feet need to be done every six weeks like my horses?  Tell me what you think I need to know to get started...

I will do my homework and my research - but if you guys can get me started and point me in the right direction.

Here are some of my animals so you can see I do care & provide exceptional care to my animals...I'm not a collector & I'm not one to take on more than I can chew...so let me hear it all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2009)

I would talk to goat breeders in your area. Also talk to a vet. Wormers and worming protocols are different in different areas.

If this is just going to be a pet goat, probably just about any goat care book will be fine. Also just do searches on the internet. Fiasco Farm has a lot of good info.

I hope you get that goat out of there. Sounds like things are very bad. I would document the comings and goings of the man and also document that the hay that is there is old. Maybe something can be done then.

Good luck.


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 4, 2009)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would talk to goat breeders in your area. Also talk to a vet. Wormers and worming protocols are different in different areas.
> 
> If this is just going to be a pet goat, probably just about any goat care book will be fine. Also just do searches on the internet. Fiasco Farm has a lot of good info.
> 
> ...


Wow!  I just spent the last two hours on Fiasco Farm's website - GREAT INFO!!!!

Thank you for this great resource!!!  I couldn't find any goat breeders here in my area - we live in an area where ignorance abounds...one neighbor thought my Fjord was a zebra when we first moved in last year!  But Fiasco's website is great!


----------



## lupinfarm (Oct 4, 2009)

I am so coveting your BEAUTIFUL fjord...


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 4, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I am so coveting your BEAUTIFUL fjord...


Thanks, Lupin!!!!!  He is the pony of my dreams from my childhood!  I always wanted one...but always had Morgans, Saddlebreds, & Arabs...he is my treat to myself - and he is everything I hoped he'd be!

Thank you!


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok...update...with pictures.

The man is out of town (and has been gone for 3 weeks according to the neighbors across the street).  Animal Control is VERY aware of this man...but he seems to do JUST enough to get by the law.  They have talked to me twice (I called about the horses before the goat was ever there - she appeard sometime in the last year), and they say he is providing them with food (locked in a barn), water (from the roof of a barn), and shelter (the horse trailer is left open - GREAT!).

You tell me - here is the property as I drove by tonight...sorry, I drove as slow as I could...but it still goes by fast...take a look at all the CRAP in the yard.  What a mess!






OK...and here is the goat.  She is SOOOO sweet - she was plastered to the fence the whole time I was there.  She is SO thin - it breaks your heart...I went back to the barn and got her some hay (I think I'll drop some off to her daily).

Here she is looking down on her from above;





Here is her whole body:





Here is the face begging me to take her home and feed her...it breaks my heart...





What do you guys think she is (not that it matters...I just hate ignorance!)?   I will definitely be offering $50 to the old man....unless my husband beats me to it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like a Nubian to me. Good luck getting her out of there. 

I wonder if you and the neighbors can prove that the food is locked up and they don't have access to it that it could somehow help. I would hope just having it wouldn't be enough.

Of course, if the animals would just disappear......wonder if anyone would help the man find them.


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 4, 2009)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Of course, if the animals would just disappear......wonder if anyone would help the man find them.


My thoughts EXACTLY!!!!  It has actually crossed my mind!  I'll offer him the $50 bucs to keep me out of the pokey!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2009)

Always best to go the legal route first.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh that poor skinny goat, save her, PLEASE?

(I can't STAND to see a skinny critter....)


----------



## becksy (Oct 5, 2009)

awww... the poor thing  makes you wonder how he's got away with it for so long! and why the hell do people keep animals if they dont want to care for them. She's beautiful, I hope if you decide to take her that he'll let you.


----------



## mully (Oct 5, 2009)

I bet the old man does not have the money to feed them, not saying that is right.  Maybe he would like to have the money and you could save the goat.


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 5, 2009)

I think money is an issue for him - to an extent.  This man is, no doubt, very poor.  But I do believe he thinks this is an acceptable way to keep the animals.

I have lived in this area for for nearly 10 years - and he has always had various animals in various stages of hunger and neglect.

Animal Control knows him well.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you have a local SPCA?


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 6, 2009)

kimmyh said:
			
		

> Do you have a local SPCA?


Yes, we do.  They refer you to Animal Control when it involves livestock in this county.  

I'm off to feed her again this morning.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 6, 2009)

The SPCA used to take that approach around here, until enough people went in with complaints and pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The SPCA in my county won't touch livestock either. They refer you to the county animal control and they won't do much of anything either. If you want to help a neglected animal in my county, you have to do it yourself in the middle of the night (which I honestly have never done YET).

We had a problem with a man neglecting alpacas in our county. The best thing he did was move to another county that wouldn't put up with it. The alpacas did get rescued in the other county and the man was charged with neglect and animal cruelty.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 6, 2009)

Orrrrrrrrr you can contact the local news outlets. That is what some peole did a few years ago in my area when some horses were being neglected. Boy, once the story hit the papers, the Animal Control people were all over it.


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm working on some options...and the news is a GREAT idea!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you could find people who would take in all the animals so animal control won't have to deal with it, they may help more.

I was involved with an alpaca rescue and animal control of that county was willing to move them out of there fast because we had offered to take the alpacas and care for them. All they had to do was force the guy to hand them over.


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Oct 12, 2009)

Any updates on the girl?


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 13, 2009)

No progress, yet.  The man came home yesterday, but when I talked to him he wants $100 for her!!!  I cannot afford that at this time...and her value is not $100.

That said, I'm not giving up - I'm going to stop by a few more times and see if I can befriend him a little and soften him some. 

The bad news is that she has been bred!!!  Poor thing.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 13, 2009)

You could even try to offer to feed his animals while he is gone and then take it upon yourself to de-worm her and get her some better nutrition.  If your sole aim is to see these animals have a better life, then a good start would be to get on that side of the fence as often as possible as a helpful neighbor.  Sometimes kindness can do so much more than calling AC on someone.


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok!!!  Good news - we got her!  I stopped by yesterday morning on my way to feed the horses, and I talked him into it!  I gave him $50 (more than she's worth, but a small price to get her out of there) and I took her right then and there.  

She is in horrible condition.  I gave her a quick bath to get rid of the fleas (she was covered), and fed her a little bit at several intervals during the day.  She doesn't seem to be as hungry as I'd expect her to be...she didn't eat her breakfast this morning (Purina Equine Senior) and only picked at hay and leaves of some bushes.  She slept a lot - wherever we were she'd lay down and sleep.  We had a campfire out on the property last night, and she slept right by my feet the whole night (about 5 hours).  She did the same thing this morning.  She's tired, and I'm sure she's also stressed.

I've put the word out (Craigs List) to find a vet who can help me take care of her.  She's limping quite a bit on her right hind leg.  I'm worried that she's sick with a goat version of Acquired Immune Defficiency.  So many things to worry about!  I'm about to go back out there and teach/feed for the evening, so I'm hoping she will eat (or have eaten) when I get there.


New pictures from last night - sleeping around the campfire (she could hardly keep her eyes open):






Finally giving in and falling asleep...





...and following me around yesterday morning (she wouldn't let me out of her sight)...


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 18, 2009)

If she were here, I'd give her a B vitamin shot, 5-10 cc per day for several days, Probios, some Red Cell (5 cc 1x a day for a week), worm her w/ ivomec orally today, then worm her w/ Safeguard 3 days in a row in a couple days.  
Switch her to a good goat feed.
Vaccinate her with CDT and repeat in 21 days.
And yes, see a vet to have her checked out.  Fecal at minimum.
Are you talking about CAE when you mention the goat auto immune prob?


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 18, 2009)

She looks very happy to be with you. I would NOT feed Equine Senior to the goat, get some goat grain, and slowly try her on that, and free choice hay. She desperately needs her feet trimmed, that may be why she is limping, and of course I would worm her asap.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 18, 2009)

Good job saving her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations on getting her. I'm so glad she is in a good home now. Hopefully things will get squared away and she will be fine.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 18, 2009)

Be careful with the feed.  She may not be able to digest too much right away if she has been starving.  Start with good hay until you are sure that rumen is working properly.  Consider beet pulp, too.  She should have quite a bulge when you look at her from the top, as in your first photos.  

This is how one of my girls came to me, preggers, besides.  Quiet, tired, and clingy, too.  Poor little sweetie.  Thank you for rescuing her.  

Mine now has attitude and spunk and is maintained on far less food than she needed several months ago when I got her.   I'm sure you will see a huge difference in a very short time, too.  Be careful of having her in the yard....know which plants are poisonous.  Many cultivated plants can be poisonous to goats, and they will eat them, too.  Yew, azalea, rhododendron, lilac, etc.  

I can't wait to see the "after" pictures!


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Oct 19, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If she were here, I'd give her a B vitamin shot, 5-10 cc per day for several days, Probios, some Red Cell (5 cc 1x a day for a week), worm her w/ ivomec orally today, then worm her w/ Safeguard 3 days in a row in a couple days.
> Switch her to a good goat feed.
> Vaccinate her with CDT and repeat in 21 days.
> And yes, see a vet to have her checked out.  Fecal at minimum.
> Are you talking about CAE when you mention the goat auto immune prob?


EXCELLENT Info.  Gotta Love all the experts from experience that are here to answer us when we're in need of info. 

I've found Storey's Guide to Raising Goats a Wonderful Goat Book. It's even on sale right now @ Tractor Supply. http://www.tractorsupply.com/storey-s-guide-to-raising-dairy-goats-book--2290033


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 19, 2009)

I know!  This place has been GREAT! 

Morning update:  

I'm making a vet appt for her today (they open in 10 minutes).  

She will be wormed today.  

I have been offering her hay (both straight Timothy, and a straight Alfalfa - she seems to prefer the Alfalfa).  

I have also offered her the Purina Equine Senior pellets that I was feeding her through the fence for the last few weeks, but she doesn't seem as interested in them.  I found out from several helpful people here that I should offer her baking soda - as as her tummy starts working again, she may be a bit gassy.

I'll post again this evening - thank you all SO MUCH for all your help!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 19, 2009)

She's a pretty girl, and obviously very sweet..  Disbudded, too, I noticed.  If she wasn't bottlefed -- which I think is a distinct possibility -- this goat was still clearly handled a lot and probably loved at some point in a previous life.  I wouldn't doubt that she's registered somewhere...have you checked her ears for tattoos?

The lack of appetite could be a number of things, not the least of which being stress..  She just got moved -- they don't like moving.  If that's all it is, she'll likely pick up in a few days..

I'd give C/D-T, worm aggressively, trim hooves, dairy dust for bugs, daily b-complex, probios, good hay, start her on goat grain, provide good free-choice goat or appropriate cattle mineral.....  I like the idea of Red Cell, too, and I might even put this gal on a round of pen or tetracycline (..or better..) antibiotic just for the heck of it.  

Let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## Kelly G (Oct 19, 2009)

Alright.  Here's tonight's update.  I found the BEST goat vet!!!  She was terrific!!!  She spent an hour and a half with me - teaching me, showing me, and taking wonderful care of Gabby.  I could not be more pleased.

She was startled by Gabby's poor condition, but said she'd seen goats in much worse condition make a complete recovery.  

She wormed her today with Ivermec, and is emailing me instructions to finish the worming process.  She also left me with pills to give her (one pill given twice per day) to ease the effects of purging so many worms at one time.

She pulled blood to test for CAE - I'm concerned that this will come up positive.  She has swelling in both front knees, and is quite lame due to some issue in her left rear stiffle...and these could be indicators for this disease.

She gave her 3 differnent vaccines - one being rabies, and the other two I can't remember (she is emailing me a detailed report of what was done today, and plan of treatment for the weeks to come.).

Let's see...She aggrees that Gabby is 2-3 years old.  She also thinks it's likely that she's pregnant if she was bred two months ago.  She does not think her condition was bad enough at the time that it would have kept her from getting pregnant - and may be the reason why she has gone down-hill recently as all her reserves are going to the pregnancy.  

This will be bad news if she's pregnant - CAE is very contagious.  If she has babies - they will have to be raised by hand/bottle.  Oh boy.

She checked her ears - clear.  Heart, lungs, eyes - clear.  Temp - normal.

She showed me how to trim her feet...but we couldn't do it as neither of us had tools.  *sigh*  I'm really nervous about this...and it really needs to be done.

She was taken by how friendly she was - even with all the "mean" things we did to her!

I took some more pictures today - I'll post them tomorrow (left the camera at the barn)...Thanks for everybody's help!!!


cmjust0 - I forgot to check her ear for a tattoo...I'll do this tomorrow.  Good idea!  The vet gave her an injection of B-12 (I think that's what she said!)...and tonight, she really started to eat much better - including the goat supplement I bought her.  I think you were right - a lot was the stress of moving was really upsetting...poor girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 19, 2009)

That is wonderful that you found such a good goat vet. They are hard to come by. Especially when Gabby needs a good vet badly. Sounds like she is in great hands now!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 20, 2009)

Kelly G said:
			
		

> She pulled blood to test for CAE - I'm concerned that this will come up positive.  She has swelling in both front knees, and is quite lame due to some issue in her left rear stiffle...and these could be indicators for this disease.


Makes sense that a positive CAE might be how such a nice goat wound up with such a bad guy...  

If she does come back positive, ask your vet about the possibility of using carprofen.  It's an NSAID...Rimadyl, basically, but there are generics now.  My vet mentioned it to me casually in reference to chronic UC complications in my little buckling..  He said he had a lady who had "goats with arthritis in their knees" and said they were doing well on it.

You can sorta think of it as long-term, low-dose Banamine.  



			
				KG said:
			
		

> She gave her 3 differnent vaccines - one being rabies, and the other two I can't remember (she is emailing me a detailed report of what was done today, and plan of treatment for the weeks to come.).


I'm sure one was C/D-T..

I've never actually heard of rabies vaxxing a goat.  Mammals are mammals, though, I guess..  



			
				KG said:
			
		

> Let's see...She aggrees that Gabby is 2-3 years old.  She also thinks it's likely that she's pregnant if she was bred two months ago.  She does not think her condition was bad enough at the time that it would have kept her from getting pregnant - and may be the reason why she has gone down-hill recently as all her reserves are going to the pregnancy.


Watch for ketosis if she's that thin and pregnant..  Good quality feed is a must..  



			
				KG said:
			
		

> This will be bad news if she's pregnant - CAE is very contagious.  If she has babies - they will have to be raised by hand/bottle.  Oh boy.


If that's the case, take them immediately..  I know you know that, but I'm not just saying before they nurse.  

Don't even let her clean them.  Dry them off yourself.



			
				KG said:
			
		

> She checked her ears - clear.  Heart, lungs, eyes - clear.  Temp - normal.
> 
> She showed me how to trim her feet...but we couldn't do it as neither of us had tools.  *sigh*  I'm really nervous about this...and it really needs to be done.


Don't be nervous...it's not that bad, really.  Probably better if you just sorta remove the excess hoof wall the first time anyway instead of trying to do any major shaping corrections.  Once you kinda get a feel for what's what -- and especially once you figure out that slicing off the outermost layers of the 'frog', or sole, isn't going to make her bleed right away -- you'll be like "Why did this ever make me nervous!??"





			
				KG said:
			
		

> She was taken by how friendly she was - even with all the "mean" things we did to her!
> 
> I took some more pictures today - I'll post them tomorrow (left the camera at the barn)...Thanks for everybody's help!!!


See...she was handled extensively.  I'd bet $100 she was a nice goat in a nice herd, pulled a +CAE, and got a brand new set of wheels the next day.



			
				KG said:
			
		

> cmjust0 - I forgot to check her ear for a tattoo...I'll do this tomorrow.  Good idea!


A strong flashlight held flat to the hair side will help you see if there are tattoos.....and I'll bet there are.  Bet you could even track down this girl's registry and see who ditched her.



			
				KG said:
			
		

> The vet gave her an injection of B-12 (I think that's what she said!)...and tonight, she really started to eat much better - including the goat supplement I bought her.


B-12 = appetite.  



			
				KG said:
			
		

> I think you were right - a lot was the stress of moving was really upsetting...poor girl.


Sounds like she's doing better, though...and in better hands, too.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 20, 2009)

In some states, rabies vaccines are required.  Someone told me that they are not really that effective in goats, but the law required it.  Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## pets4me (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is an idea, go to your local paper and tell them about it and how the animal control or SPCA aren't doing a thing about it. Perhaps the paper will do a human interest story. Funny how when stuff like this goes public the powers at "be" finally do something about it.

Good luck to these poor helpless animals. What are the hooves like on the goat and horses...I would think by the sound of the neglect that they would be bad....wouldn't this be a good clue for the animal control that they aren't getting the care,that and if the animals are under weight.


----------



## mossyStone (Nov 4, 2009)

Kelly any up dates on the girl?????

Hope all is well....


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Kelly G (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, some very sad news about Gabby.  I got the results of the CAE test from the vet today, and she is positive.  I had a feeling - her joints are swollen, and she has intermitant pain.

If she is not pregnant, we really don't have a problem.  We will give her pain meds when she needs them, and she will live out her life here in comfort and luxury (goat style, anyway) - and she will always have a full tummy.  We will even (through our vet) be on the lookout for another CAE positive, de-horned, Nubian nanny (or a neutered, de-horned male) so she will not be so lonely.

If she is pregnant, we will have to pull the babies from her before they have a chance to nurse from her... and I have lined up with a rescue organization who will be willing to take them, bottle feed them, and re-home them.  It makes me sad, but we cannot intentionally allow these babies to contract the CAE as well.  

My concern is that she will deliver while I'm not there - and we don't know her breeding dates...only that it was "about two months ago".  Sadly, we are not able to set up a MareStare ( www.marestare.com ) thing for her...that would be helpful...but costs (not MareStare costs - but cameras, power, etc) are just out of the question right now.  *Sigh*  So many things to worry about.

On a more positive note, she is really starting to put on weight....little by little...but it's starting to be noticable.  She is an absolute joy to have around, and not the least bit of trouble.  We already just love her so much.  It's going to break my heart to take those babies from her & not be able to explain anything to her.

I'll take some more pictures of her this weekend - I took out her ear tag, so she doesn't look like "livestock" anymore...but here are some from Halloween weekend:

















....and the most frequent view:





Anyone want a baby goat?


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 5, 2009)

This is probably going to sound cruel or mean, but....I'd abort her.  

One of these days you might be in a position to want to bottle feed and you can breed her then, but for right now, she's in no shape to be carrying babies.  She needs to be able to focus on getting _herself_ well and putting on a little condition for winter..  

Seriously...if it were me, I'd just call the vet and say "Gimme a shot of something to abort this doe."  Could as simple as a shot of lutalyse or dexamethasone..  


Sorry she came back CAE+..  You did a really good thing by rescuing her.  Having CAE certainly isn't her fault, and no animal deserves to be cast off like that -- especially one like her that's so obviously accustomed to human contact and was probably treated well before being rejected.  

She's a beautiful girl.   

Did you ask the vet about a scrip for generic carprofen by any chance?  Might be of some help for her arthritis...


----------



## lilhill (Nov 5, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> This is probably going to sound cruel or mean, but....I'd abort her.
> 
> One of these days you might be in a position to want to bottle feed and you can breed her then, but for right now, she's in no shape to be carrying babies.  She needs to be able to focus on getting _herself_ well and putting on a little condition for winter..
> 
> ...


I agree that if she were here, I would not allow her to have kids.  It takes too much out of a doe when she needs the nurishment herself right now.  

She is beautiful and I applaud you for giving her a loving home.  She's one lucky girl.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 5, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I agree that if she were here, I would not allow her to have kids.  It takes too much out of a doe when she needs the nurishment herself right now.


Yep..  For this one in particular, I'd actually be more than a little concerned about her getting pregnancy toxemia from being so thin going into her last three months of gestation.  

Honestly might be saving her life by aborting the pregnancy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 5, 2009)

If you vet does ultrasounds, I would probably do an ultrasound to see if she is even pregnant. I prefer not to shoot up my girls with hormones if I don't need to. I had one female alpaca have a bad experience with estrumate when I aborted her. She just didn't recover well from the abortion and took months to get back to normal.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

I have to agree that I would abort the doe and I almost never say that. She needs to be taking care of herself not kids right now and first and foremost all of her nutrient intake is going to them with extras going to her.  Also, she will grieve the loss of them when you pull them from her due to the CAE. And you run the risk of missing the delivery and having the kids get infected.
 All around, I just think it would be easier and better for Gabby to just be done with it and get aborted.

 What a poor girl. She looks so sweet and you did a great thing by rescuing her. Thank You for getting her out of there and taking proper care of her.


----------



## Kelly G (Nov 5, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> This is probably going to sound cruel or mean, but....I'd abort her.
> 
> One of these days you might be in a position to want to bottle feed and you can breed her then, but for right now, she's in no shape to be carrying babies.  She needs to be able to focus on getting _herself_ well and putting on a little condition for winter..
> 
> ...


This was a consideration that I discussed with the vet.  It is a realistic option considering the circumstances.  It was decided that she is too far along to be chemically aborted, and would require a full D&C, anesthesia, and several hundred dollars that we don't really have...

Dr. Sara feels her weight gain is good - and she is on the right track...and there is the possibility that she is not pregnant (we can hope!).  So, we are proceeding.

When she comes again in 2 weeks (Gabby needs some booster for a vaccine she received 2 weeks ago) she will be bringing me an apothacary of meds that I can keep on hand for her flare ups.  Right now, she's not in too much pain - just the occasional limping on that back left leg.  I have horses, so I know I'll recognize signs of discomfort.

You're right - I'm sure she was dumped because of her CAE status.  Poor girl...she's so sweet.  It does make me feel good to know that she'll never be hungry again, and she'll never have to live with chronic pain.

Who knew how much one can love a goat!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 6, 2009)

Well then, let's keep our hooves crossed that she is not pregnant and if she is, at least you have a great vet on hand and you are a smart woman who I have no doubt will handle the situation to the best of your ability 

 Don't stress. It's all ok. You did a wonderful taking her in and I love the idea of finding her a CAE+ companion down the road. 
 Gabby will always be greatful to you for rescuing her. 
 Now if we could just get this mans other animals away from him! Those poor horses...


----------



## Kelly G (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the support and info - it has really, really been (and will continue to be) helpful.  You guys are great!

I wish I'd gotten her a little (a lot!) sooner...so much of this would have been avoided.

I have to tell you all, that before her (Gabby) I had put a ban on goats at our barn.  NO GOATS ALLOWED!!!  

At the barn where I used to board my show horses, the trainer had a tiny little hellion of a goat.  That PIA hollered if you shut her in a stall.  She hollared if you left her alone outside, she hollered if she wanted to (which she did).  

I got a brand new car - the first one I ever bought on my own...I was SO proud!  That flippin' goat jumped on the hood of my car, saw her reflection in my windshiled, butted it and shattered it.  My car was 23 hours old!  I was SO mad!

She was pushy, ill-mannered, and an all around nuisance...always in the way while working a horse, in the driveway where cars pass by, knocking down kids.  What can I say?  She was a PAIN - even though it wasn't her fault, I really learned to dis-like her, and I transfered that to all goats as she was my only reference point.

My husband was the one who wanted me to get Gabby out of her miserable living conditions...he really pushed for it daily for several weeks - so I have to credit him with saving her.

But now I'm the one who is smitten!  She is such a joy to have around...she is my (nearly) silent shadow as I do my chores.  She follows me like a little satellite and eats what she wants when she wants (for now!)  She lays down outside the arena and watches when I ride - she seemed genuinely surprised the first time she saw me on a horse's back!  If a goat's jaw could hit the floor, that's what hers would have done  !

She climbs on the picnic tables...but she takes a look around and then she's on to something else.  She figures if the chickens are allowed on the table, so is she!  I recommend place mats if any of you come over for lunch!

She comes running when she realizes I'm there, and her ears are like the wings of an airplane - only floppy!  She also comes running if she's lost sight of me around a corner.

She's decided that Siggy (my Norwegian Fjord) is good company if I'm not around...they were both stretched out in the sun today for a nap.  Siggy couldn't be more thrilled to have a friend as Daisy and Stanley (our other horses) maintain a great disdain for Siggy and his juvenile antics (he's just 6).

I hope this disease doesn't shorten her life too much.  We already have fallen in love with this silly-eared goat...and it will be a sad day....


----------



## RedStickLA (Nov 7, 2009)

They do have a way of stealing your heart... 

Mitzi


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 9, 2009)

Kelly G said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *She climbs* on the picnic tables...but she takes a look around and then she's on to something else.  She figures if the chickens are allowed on the table, so is she!  I recommend place mats if any of you come over for lunch!
> 
> ...


Running and climbing...that's a good thing to hear of a goat with CAE.


----------

